# desk progress pics



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

About two years ago, I built a bed for my son and now he's six and ready for a bigger desk. I designed this one to match the bed. Still a lot to do, but I did dry fit many of the pieces just to make sure I knew where I was on it.

I bought this Jessem pocket zip mortiser when it went on clearance at Woodcraft. The tenons are small, but I just use more on bigger pieces. It has been working really well after some initial adjustments.

With the holidays coming up, progress might slow a little, but I hope to complete at least the building part of it by the end of the year.

Rob


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Progress pictures look great Rob man!! Looking forward to seeing the final product. Keep up the good work buddy!!
Ken


----------



## wwinsauer (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey Rob! That desk is lookin really nice!
Looks like its getting close to being done too.
Keep up the good work, looking forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

I remember the bed you made. Perfect match sir.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Nicely grained wood! Keep the pics coming as you get time on it!


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

I cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement, guys. I've gotten a little time in lately, but some of it has been hand sanding (not much to show there). As much as I like to use power tools, sometimes I like to get a little exercise, too.

I made up a sort of rail for the open side of the desk to match the bed. Also, since the bed had some red oak mixed in, I'm gluing up red oak panels to slide into the other side. Still got drawers and a top to make and fit, a few minor additions, and lots more sanding:sad:.

Don't mind the impatient customer.

Rob


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Lookin' good Rocko.
Better hurry up and get if finished before he grows another foot taller and then you'll have to start all over again.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

It does look good. Cant wait to see it finished. Looks like I am not the only one who cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

*Behind schedule*



firehawkmph said:


> Lookin' good Rocko.
> Better hurry up and get if finished before he grows another foot taller and then you'll have to start all over again.
> Mike Hawkins


:laughing: Yeah, that's why he got a full size bed at age four.

The bed had some accents similar to what you'd find in a mission style piece, so I'm making smaller ones for the desk. Cut them on the band saw, finish shaping on the belt sander, and wrap up the sanding by hand.

I finished the red oak panels and got them to fit into the grooves cut with a straight bit. I've started gluing the frame at this point. The drawers are built but I still have to put in the hardware and add the faces.

I've found that the camera really helps me find glue smears! 

More to come soon. Thanks for looking.

Rob


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

*Finally!*

I got a chance to get back to it this weekend. After the handles were done on the router table, it was just a matter of putting it all together and getting the finish completed.

Two coats of sanding sealer and three coats of poly. I decided to run the grain on the drawer fronts and panels the same way as the legs. The red oak panels are made from recycled pallets.

I thought it might be better to take the pics _before_ I let the little guy have it.

Thanks for looking.

Rob


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

I really like that a lot. Good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks great Rob! The top is beautiful!! Just beautiful. Nice design.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks, guys. It feels good to get finished with something and start thinking about the next project. Actually, I think that might be my two favorite parts of woodworking - planning a project and seeing it finished.

I'm going to get back to learning the lathe for a little while.

Rob


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Rob that is a fantastic looking desk
great job


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice! I like the accent pieces on the ends.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Rob man, that is definitely a fantastic looking desk. You've done a great job. I love every aspect of this one. Thanks for sharing 
Ken


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

That is just really nice. Simply beautiful! Can't you just imagine your grandchild sitting at it in the future. Then great grandchild, and so on and so on?


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

joesdad said:


> Very nice! I like the accent pieces on the ends.


I saw those and liked them too. I will be trying that little accent thing out soon.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Great job, Rob! I think it's a very cool little desk. The grain on that wood is awesome. Recycled pallets?!? Now I have one more wood source to start tracking down! Congrats!


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Rob, That's Beautiful!! I really like the design and the accent pieces on the sides are great. I'm a big fan of the finish, too. Good job!


----------



## CoryR (Dec 18, 2010)

Beautiful desk Rob, something your son can be proud of for many, many years.

Cory


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Kirkus said:


> That is just really nice. Simply beautiful! Can't you just imagine your grandchild sitting at it in the future. Then great grandchild, and so on and so on?


Like many of us, I hope for that kind of thing. I'm just a hobbyist and don't sell anything. But if he's anything like me, I better keep it at home while he's in college.:yes:

You guys are way too cool. Thank you all.

Rob


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Great job Rob! Hopefully it inspires him toward woodworking and doing his homework.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Rob that is some fantastic work. I'll bet your son loves it and that should last a lifetime!

John


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very Nice !!!*

Very nice desk.
I like the way you used the pallet wood and left the grain oriented with the legs.


----------

